# i asked about headlights, what about tails



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

what cars tails would look good on my 99 sentra and fit with the lines? the stockones suck


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

bussardnr said:


> what cars tails would look good on my 99 sentra and fit with the lines? the stockones suck


keep them stock, aftermarket one will leak on you


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

black_ser95 said:


> keep them stock, aftermarket one will leak on you


i second that, i had those ebay altezzas and after about a year and a half i went back to stock ones. The aftermarket ones leak like crazy, and no matter what i did to seal them they still leaked


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

here no problems with my tezzas


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Change them to the Se-L tail lights


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

SE-L tails are a great look:









There's also the Altezza-style tails available in chrome, gold, black, and fake carbon fiber. Clear tails are on the market too, as are reverse SE-L style taillights. You could smoke your tails as well, or even just smoke part of them. It's really up to you and what you think looks good.


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

I ment from another car not aftermarket


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if u have the money u can do anything for the tails.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Indeed. Any taillights can be put on there. Just takes time and money and skill.

Find a set that closely matches the size and shape of the stock taillights. R33 tails are a good start, although they're pretty common and a bit boring. You could use Acura TL or CL taillights as well, and they'd fit the lines nicely.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> here no problems with my tezzas


where did you get your altezzas? ebay?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> where did you get your altezzas? ebay?


eBay


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

therefore i guess i was the unlucky one


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

that really is a very good looking b14


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> therefore i guess i was the unlucky one


i had some on my civic 2 years back, they leaked like crazy


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> that really is a very good looking b14


Yes, yes it is. Just wait until it's finished in a few months.


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

i'd like to keep them nissan, anything other than the r32s?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

FX45 tails would work nicely on the back of a Sentra, and that would be keeping it Nissan.


----------



## Zero Dreamer (Nov 23, 2004)

just like i was told........u get what u paid for.......leaking tail lights were probably the cheap OEM ones on ebay that cost like $70.........and if u got non leaking tail lights......probably the more expensive brands.....around $120-$150?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

working on the exalta tails for ya right now


----------

